
Hi Haters – The New Inquiry - jgv
http://thenewinquiry.com/essays/hi-haters/
======
hakaaak
No mention of Disney's role in shooting stars off into oblivion? They find
talent, use it up, then push it off on its own where it very often ends in
rehab. It could be a coincidence as many other stars that didn't start in
Disney ended in rehab, but there is a definite tie between kid/teen stars and
rehab, and Disney basically has cornered the market when it comes to getting
them in early.

